# 2014 Altima--steering wheel vibration at idle



## Bobbi Black (Jul 9, 2014)

I just pick up a new (62 miles) 2014 Altima 2.5 SL and I have noticed that the steering wheel is vibrating at idle. I also feel a surge at acceleration on highway...what could be the causes for these issues?


----------



## brain2 (Feb 12, 2015)

*VIBRATIONS IN STEERING ALTIMA*

I HAVE THE SAME VIBRATIONS ON A 2015 ALTIMA V6 SL, IT IS BECAUSE OF LOW RPMS.


----------

